# Humi-care crystal gel.. stuff.



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

K, so for my small humi, and my current coolerdor, I have beads.

However, as a Valentine's day gift, the wife is giving me a new cooler, (for a coolerdor) and a jar of the Humi-care crystal gel. Anyone have any opinions on it? Will it work well? Pretty sure she ordered the 65% RH.

I know beads are best(Have 'em in my other humi's), she let me know this morning what she was getting me, so I can't just have the order replaced or anything. 




-Vagrant


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I use gel jars is a couple of small humis and the work fine.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Good, good. Hadn't tried it, and hadn't heard much on 'em. Thanks, Andy


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Used the gel when I 1st started and if I hadn't spilled them a few months back I still would be.




Worked Great!






Shawn


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Schweet. Lovin it. Guess the wife wasn't just falling for cheap prices this time.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

Vagrant said:


> Schweet. Lovin it. Guess the wife wasn't just falling for cheap prices this time.


I usually recommend crystal gel for all desktops and beads for all cabinets. Coolers are better with beads unless you have quite a bit of cedar in there as a buffer. But realistically coolers are so much more efficient than most humidors that you can use gel and it will be fine.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I used gel in a desk top humi. It worked better than other humidifiers I have had (all using "cigar juice").


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I doubt that one jar will be enough to maintain your new cooler. Depending upon the size, each jar is only good for about 50 sticks. My buddy uses humidicare crystals in the test tube containers. He keeps a few scattered in each tray of his 500 count humidor. It seems to keep a constant rH in everywhere.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish there was a bulk source for just those crystals...I have tons of jars laying about I can turn into humidifiers, i'd just like some gel to go with.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

stfoley said:


> I wish there was a bulk source for just those crystals...I have tons of jars laying about I can turn into humidifiers, i'd just like some gel to go with.


Funny that you mention this. I'm working on getting this in bulk right now. I'm actually gauging whether or not there would be a market for it. So far it seems like there is a market for it.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

pmp said:


> Funny that you mention this. I'm working on getting this in bulk right now. I'm actually gauging whether or not there would be a market for it. So far it seems like there is a market for it.


Go to Home Depot or a craft store and ask for silica gel. They use it as a media for house plants and floral arrangements. You can also add it to your soil to help retain moisture. You only need a spoon full to make an entire jar's worth of humidity crystals.

There are many posts about it, so I suggest doing a little research. Basically, you add a small amount of PG solution for humidity regulation when you first charge the crystals. Then just distilled water from then on.

Humidicare has a patented test tube container that can be placed in with your cigars. They claim that it is porous and will humidify your cigars, even if you keep the lid sealed.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

You can buy that silica gel stuff in big bags at various nurseries or garden stores. Arts and crafts places use it now for water on dioramas or models.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

e-man said:


> I doubt that one jar will be enough to maintain your new cooler. Depending upon the size, each jar is only good for about 50 sticks. My buddy uses humidicare crystals in the test tube containers. He keeps a few scattered in each tray of his 500 count humidor. It seems to keep a constant rH in everywhere.


I agree. I have 2 jars in my 100 ct humi. I found that 1 wasn't enough.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I was looking at either getting the humicare jars or Boveda. Has anyone tried Boveda? I've seen their logo on Fuentes boxes.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Vagrant said:


> K, so for my small humi, and my current coolerdor, I have beads.
> 
> However, as a Valentine's day gift, the wife is giving me a new cooler, (for a coolerdor) and a jar of the Humi-care crystal gel. Anyone have any opinions on it? Will it work well? Pretty sure she ordered the 65% RH.
> 
> ...


Humi-care crystal gel is all that I use in my 75 and under humi's


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

The boveda humidity packs work very well but they don't last very long. I have heard of people using them for longer than recommended but the mnfr. states that they have a 2 month lifespan. I recommend their seasoning kit and as a MUST for shipping box passes and such.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi all. Can Humi-care crystal gel stuff lower the humidity same as the beads? Looking for some instruction on how to lower my humidity a bit since it got hot out. Thanks


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I had bought a 100 count humidor plus the Humi-care Crystals from CI not too long ago.

First the humidity was 76% with the humidifier so I took that out and placed the Humi-care crystals in it and for a couple of weeks my humidor has stayed at 70-72 humidity.

Just wanted to say that as a little review in case anyone was interested in them. They came shipped to my house already in the crystal gel form.

So I still added a little distilled water and it's been going good. The jar itself is good for my 100 count.


----------

